# [OFFTOPIC] Vocês acham que Deus existe?

## nafre

Eu creio que Deus exista.

OBS:

Estes mesmo tópico foi aberto em inglês: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16846&highlight=believe+god

e em espanhol: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126078

coloquei como OFFTOPIC para realmente não ocupar o tempo da pessoa que entra aqui

com o intuito de ajudar e não tem tempo para este tipo de enquete.

noís Brasileiros e Portugueses não podemos ficar de fora desta discurssão.

Você acha que Deus existe:?

Vote e escreva o que você acha sobre esssa questão.

----------

## fernandotcl

Hehe, esse tópico já foi alvo de muitas discussões em outros fórums...

Eu acho que deve existir alguma coisa diferente que faça com que as coisas não parem, mas sei lá, que deve ser somente alguma coisa da minha cabeça  :Very Happy: . Mas eu acho mesmo que Deus existe, comecei a achar quando descobri o Linux  :Very Happy: .

----------

## nafre

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  Mas eu acho mesmo que Deus existe, comecei a achar quando descobri o Linux .

 

GOOD IS LINUX

Boa essa!!

----------

## RoadRunner

Após anos de cristianistmo que os meus pais (ok, a minha mãe apenas) me obrigaram, cheguei à conclusão que deus não pode existir. Como pessoa que gosta de se considerar racional não consigo conceber a ideia de um "ente" superior que criou o mundo e os humanos à sua imagem e todas essas coisas. Tornei-me completamente ateu e estou muito bem assim. 

A minha conclusão foi até bastante simples. Tinha aí uns 14 anos quando tive um daqueles dias mesmo maus. Atão pensei, caraças, um gajo anda para aqui a rezar e a fazer estas coisas todas e acontece um dia destes? Atão e se eu deixar de acreditar nessas cenas todas? pior não vai acontecer. Coincidencia ou não, tive uma das melhores semanas da minha vida. A partir daí comecei num período muito grande onde reflectia se realmente deus existia ou não. como não encontrei provas que ele de facto existe, nunca mais acreditei. Continuaram a vir dias bons e dias maus como antigamente, por isso deixei de acreditar e passei a ser um grande crítico da igreja católica, pois é a única que conheci.

Não vejam isto como ofensivo, é a minha opinião pessoal. Respeito quem acredita assim como espero que aqueles que acreditam me respeitem. Cada um segue aquilo que quer. Eu sigo /dev/null =)

----------

## nafre

Também creio que sim!

Mais acho que Deus existe não como está na definição de todas religiões, e sim como um algo interior de cada pessoa.

Eu também era católico fiz até catequese!.

Mais só que hoje não frequento nenhuma igreja, mais caso alguém me chame vou a qualquer centro religioso, seja ele:

católico

Esperíta

Todos..

Mais acho que religião é uma coisa persuasiva!!!

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acho que realmente as igrejas de hoje são controladas por ladrões. Até tem uns caras que acreditam no que falam, e esses proíbem idiotamente coisas como usar camisinha e anticoncepcional. Até hoje não foi descoberta a cura pra doenças como a tetraplegia graças aos grandes religiosos que não permitem o uso de células-tronco, que poderiam aumentar nossa expectativa de vida em muitos e muitos anos. E dízimo é o maior roubo que existe.

O que eu acho é que existe alguma coisa que faz com que as coisas não parem de acontecer. Se não, um dia todas as forças do universo vão colidir e aos poucos se acabar, e o universo não vai ser nada além de nada... Isso do ponto de vista físico  :Very Happy: .

 *nafre wrote:*   

> Eu também era católico fiz até catequese!.

 

Eu também, mas forçado... E Jesus era um médico muito bom, pelo o que eu li sobre ele...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## domus-br

outro assunto polemico

 *Quote:*   

> você acredita na sessão do descarrego da igreja universal

   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, esse é um assunto complicado (e diz a lenda que futebol, religião e sistema operacional não se discutem, né?) ... mas como estamos entre amigo vou deixar minha opinião   :Wink: 

Eu acredito que deva existir algum tipo de entidade ou ser "supremo", comumente chamado de Deus, mas não da forma como é pregado pela sociedade e pelas religiões em geral. Eu também acredito que um pouco desta entidade se manifesta dentro de cada um de nós. De uma maneira geral eu penso que não só a vida, mas o Universo como um todo é complexo e perfeito demais para ter sido criado apenas pelo caos, mas abomino praticamente todas as religiões (pelo seu passado e pelo seu presente).

Bom, é isso.

----------

## nafre

exato!

TAMBÉM CREIO EM TUDO ISSO!

----------

## To

Eu sou de opinião de que existe. Eu acredito em Deus e igreja enquanto instituíção. Não acredito é nas pessoas que a controlam. Não falo pelo Pápa, mas em geral. Julgo que é como tudo, existem os bons e os maus, mas quando se faz esta opção de vida à que ter vocação e não transparecer uma obrigação. 

Mas mesmo em caso de dúvida em relação à minha fé, quando tenho alguma aflição é lá para cima que me viro. Não tivesse sido seminarista durante 3 anos  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## nafre

Imagine Tó você não estaria aqui se tivesse virado padre!?

Não nego nem renego qualquer religião acho apenas que todas elas que estão aqui servem apenas para controlar o individuos prendendo seus pensamentos a coisas dita por eles "SAGRADAS".

Quantas curas de doenças já deixaram de ser descorbertas, por causa da Igreja!@

----------

## domus-br

outra coisa, nao quero focalizar uma imagem negativa quanto a igreja catolica, nem mesmo tornar o assunto OFF, ate pq minha familia é de maioria catolica, mas nao sou praticante, uma das coisas que mais tem gerado polemica é essa intervençao da igreja condenando a eficacia da camisinha, enquanto milhares por ano so no brasil sao infectados pela aids, a igreja ja perdou vitimas de diversas tragedias no mundo, pq nao perdoar agora?

----------

## To

Bem eu não vou bater muito nesta tecla porque senão não saímos daqui.

Eu, pela razão indicado no meu post anterior, conheci e conheço muita gente ligada à igreja. Talvés por ter conhecido gente muito boa, e o seminário em que andei era dos missionários da boa nova, que não ficam como padres num sitio qualquer aqui em Portugal, mas vão em missão para Brasil, Angola, Moçambique, Cabo Verde e os restante países de lingua portuguesa. As histórias que contam, e a alegria com que as contam, fazem-me ainda acreditar na igreja instituição.

Sobre se eu tivesse sido padre, é como eu já disse, só deve ser quem tem vocação. Eu já na altura via uma miúda e ficava maluco  :Razz: 

Acho que o que estraga a imagem da igreja são aqueles de se deviam ter dedicado à agricultura e foram para padres... como costumamos dizer, histórias de outro rosário...

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

> Eu já na altura via uma miúda e ficava maluco

 

Miúda???

Hehehe temos que fazer um dicionário português-português  :Smile: .

1. Ecrã = Tela

2. Ficheiro = Arquivo

3. Miúda = ???

----------

## trbecker

acredito em deus, mas não deixo nada nas mãos dele. ou por achar que ele anda meio ocupado, ou porque não acho que ele venha a resolver qualquer coisa para mim. quando deixei nas mãos dele não tive a resposta que queria. quando eu deixo é porque está além do alcance de qualquer mortal resolver. e como filosofia de vida (porque jamais me adequei a pregação da igreja), adotei o zen.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   Eu já na altura via uma miúda e ficava maluco 
> 
> Miúda???
> 
> Hehehe temos que fazer um dicionário português-português .
> ...

 

Miúda = Garota 

Mas o meu elemento preferido é mesmo Bixona = Morde Fronha. lol

----------

## domus-br

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas o meu elemento preferido é mesmo Bixona = Morde Fronha. lol

 

amigo se um dia vc estiver aqui no Brasil jamais diga isso   :Laughing:   ou caso contrario vao pensar errado de você   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mamsbrl

Primeiro as pessoas tem que entender uma coisa:

Eclesiaste 9:2-3

"Tudo sucede igualmente a todos: o mesmo sucede ao justo e ao ímpio, ao bom e ao mau, ao puro e ao impuro; assim ao que sacrifica como ao que não sacrifica; assim ao bom como ao pecador; ao que jura como ao que teme o juramento."

Nao eh porque voce teve um dia ruim ou bom, ou se alguem muito mau carater se da bem na vida eh resposta para dizer que DEUS nao existe.

Olha, se alguem me para na rua e tenta falar comigo, eu vou dizer:  "desculpa-me, nao te conheco". Voce conhece a DEUS? Tem uma amizade com ELE? Para se ter amizade com DEUS voce tem que ter amizade com JESUS, Joao 14:6 "Eu sou o caminho, e a verdade, e a vida; ninguém vem ao Pai, senão por mim". 

Quantos de voces ja leram a Biblia?

Por fim: Joao 3:16 "Porque Deus amou o mundo de tal maneira que deu o seu Filho unigênito, para que todo aquele que nele crê não pereça, mas tenha a vida eterna".

Que DEUS te abencoe.

----------

## fernandotcl

???

----------

## alexandre_parente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas o meu elemento preferido é mesmo Bixona = Morde Fronha. lol
> 
> 

 

Se eu entendi e nosso amigo não é homossexual.   :Smile: 

Ele acha o termo  "morde fronha" ,usado apenas no brasil para desiguinar homossexuais,  curioso e assim sendo o seu preferido.

Vale salientar que bixona também é usado no brasil e que para nós (brasileiros) o seu topico aparenta ser uma verdadeira declaração de apreço pelo individuo do mesmo sexo.

----------

## nafre

certamente existe palavras curiosas como fila;

e quano a frase do caro colega achoque ele queria dizer que acha curioso a morde fronha!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, eu gosto é da expressão. Assim como gosto de muitas outras expressões brasileiras. Acho que o Brasil tem uma riquesa enorme de expressões regionais muito curiosas, muitas delas vindas da grande diversidade de crenças locais e das grandes diferenças socias que existem. Agora não sou Veadão nem Morde Fronha nem coisa parecida. Bem, o meu nome verdadeiro é Ricardo, portanto o mais parecido que posso ser é Ricardão =)))) 

Para ficar no tópico e responder ao mamsbrl, não, não li a Biblia toda mas fui obrigado a ler alguns excertos. E acho que a documentação tá fraca e desactualizada. Para além que não tem uma licença que me permita fazer observações nem comentãrios livres.

(Isto foi na brincadeira, não levem a sério. A thread tava a ficar muito chata de qualquer forma)

----------

## mamsbrl

Se não gostou do manual do usuário (Bíblia), reclame com o fabricante (DEUS).

Licenca? Bíblia está mais para linux do que para windows, não precisa de licenca para comentar, ler ou falar. Expõe sua opinão...

E desculpe, sou cristão, e as vezes me empolgo demais quando falo de DEUS e de JESUS, e não deveria?

----------------------------------------

Alem de bixoma e morde fronha, temos outro termo BOIOLA.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

> Se não gostou do manual do usuário (Bíblia), reclame com o fabricante (DEUS).
> 
> Licenca? Bíblia está mais para linux do que para windows, não precisa de licenca para comentar, ler ou falar. Expõe sua opinão...
> 
> E desculpe, sou cristão, e as vezes me empolgo demais quando falo de DEUS e de JESUS, e não deveria?
> ...

 

Antes de mais obrigado por não levar demasiado a sério o meu comentário brincalhão e responder no mesmo tom.  Acho que não vale a pena continuar a exprimir as minhas opiniões porque não passam disso, opiniões. Cada um tem a sua e nem eu quero mudar  a sua de cristão nem estou à espera que mude a minha de ateu. De qualquer forma faz muito bem em empolgar-se quando fala naquilo que acredita, só revela que acredita em algo de uma forma consciente e não como alguém que acredita porque os outros também acreditam.

Pois, o boiola também conhecia =) o angua uma vez também me disse outra com piada, mas não me lembro bem. era algo tipo Fanta de laranja ou cola sem gás. Qualquer coisa assim..

----------

## jbrazio

Depende de como abordarmos a questão, se nos referirmos a Deus como o Deus católico, Jeová ou como o de outra qualquer religião, sou obrigado a dizer que Deus não existe. Estes Deuses são identidades criadas simplesmente como forma de controlo de massas.

Acredito sim no meu Deus, o Deus que vive dentro de cada um de nós. Acredito que todos nos somos uma mistura entre Deus e o Diabo, visto que Deus, para mim, é uma metáfora para a soma das virtudes que um ser humano pode ter, e o Diabo uma metáfora para a soma dos defeitos. Todo o ser humano é uma mistura complexa entre defeitos e virtudes, de facto é isto que nos diferencia de Deus visto que Deus é um ser prefeito e nós meros errantes.

Para todos os cépticos, ateístas ou agnósticos pensem em abordar Deus da forma que descrevi e de certeza que vão encontrar as tais esperadas manifestações de Deus que tanto procuram. Não liguem à treta que as Igrejas vos dizem, elas simplesmente usam o nome de Deus em seu bel-prazer. Ou por outro lado, ignorem a Sua existência.. não quero vender nada a ninguém. :-)

----------

## RoadRunner

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Depende de como abordarmos a questão, se nos referirmos a Deus como o Deus católico, Jeová ou como o de outra qualquer religião, sou obrigado a dizer que Deus não existe. Estes Deuses são identidades criadas simplesmente como forma de controlo de massas.
> 
> Acredito sim no meu Deus, o Deus que vive dentro de cada um de nós. Acredito que todos nos somos uma mistura entre Deus e o Diabo, visto que Deus, para mim, é uma metáfora para a soma das virtudes que um ser humano pode ter, e o Diabo uma metáfora para a soma dos defeitos. Todo o ser humano é uma mistura complexa entre defeitos e virtudes, de facto é isto que nos diferencia de Deus visto que Deus é um ser prefeito e nós meros errantes.
> 
> Para todos os cépticos, ateístas ou agnósticos pensem em abordar Deus da forma que descrevi e de certeza que vão encontrar as tais esperadas manifestações de Deus que tanto procuram. Não liguem à treta que as Igrejas vos dizem, elas simplesmente usam o nome de Deus em seu bel-prazer. Ou por outro lado, ignorem a Sua existência.. não quero vender nada a ninguém. 

 

Essa é uma teoria mais racional para mim, mas limita-se a dar um nome à parte boa e à parte má das coisas, que por acaso é Deus e Diabo. Nesse caso perfiro chamar Natalie Portman à parte boa e Naomi Watts à parte má =) 

De qualquer forma acho que o teor da questão é se existe deus como entidade suprema. Pelo menos foi assim que vi a questão.

----------

## jbrazio

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Depende de como abordarmos a questão, se nos referirmos a Deus como o Deus católico, Jeová ou como o de outra qualquer religião, sou obrigado a dizer que Deus não existe. Estes Deuses são identidades criadas simplesmente como forma de controlo de massas.
> 
> Acredito sim no meu Deus, o Deus que vive dentro de cada um de nós. Acredito que todos nos somos uma mistura entre Deus e o Diabo, visto que Deus, para mim, é uma metáfora para a soma das virtudes que um ser humano pode ter, e o Diabo uma metáfora para a soma dos defeitos. Todo o ser humano é uma mistura complexa entre defeitos e virtudes, de facto é isto que nos diferencia de Deus visto que Deus é um ser prefeito e nós meros errantes.
> 
> Para todos os cépticos, ateístas ou agnósticos pensem em abordar Deus da forma que descrevi e de certeza que vão encontrar as tais esperadas manifestações de Deus que tanto procuram. Não liguem à treta que as Igrejas vos dizem, elas simplesmente usam o nome de Deus em seu bel-prazer. Ou por outro lado, ignorem a Sua existência.. não quero vender nada a ninguém. :-) 
> ...

 

Deus como entidade suprema, hum.. sem a menor sombra de duvidas.

----------

## To

Esse é talves o principio máximo para se respeitarem as outras religiões:)

Tó

----------

## nafre

Respeito, o que teria que ter como base em todas as religiões

 :Smile: 

----------

## XiuX

Sim! Tenho certeza que ele existe.

----------

## jbrazio

O rivalismo existente entre as religiões partem todos de um só ponto que é O numero de ovelhas do meu rebanho tem, necessariamente, de ser superior à do teu. e isto porque ? Porque quanto mais pessoas um rebanho tiver mais fundos entram para o indivíduo que está à frente da tal fachada.. ahem.. Igreja.

O capitalismo e a ganância do Ser Humano conseguem estar por de trás de tudo.

----------

## pzilla

O que eu não gosto mesmo é de intolerância. É incrível, mas existe muita intolerância declarada abertamente por aí. A mais famosa é a intolerância religiosa de certos crentes contra minorias (judeus, homossexuais, espíritas, ateus etc).

Mas existe também a intolerância do ateu, e vi muito isso nos fóruns internacionais. É caracterizado por um contra-ataque, como se todo religioso fosse automaticamente acusado de praticar a intolerância. É comum ouvir desse argumento que religião é coisa de idiota, débil mental, louco e esquecem que muitos dos seus próprios familiares (principalmente os mais velhos) têm alguma crença religiosa.

Dito isso, eu não sou religioso, mas, ao menos, respeito a memória e a opinião de outros. O que não quer dizer, em hipótese nenhuma, que apóio práticas realizadas em nome de alguma instituição no passado.

----------

## jbrazio

 *pzilla wrote:*   

> O que eu não gosto mesmo é de intolerância. É incrível, mas existe muita intolerância declarada abertamente por aí. A mais famosa é a intolerância religiosa de certos crentes contra minorias (judeus, homossexuais, espíritas, ateus etc).
> 
> Mas existe também a intolerância do ateu, e vi muito isso nos fóruns internacionais. É caracterizado por um contra-ataque, como se todo religioso fosse automaticamente acusado de praticar a intolerância. É comum ouvir desse argumento que religião é coisa de idiota, débil mental, louco e esquecem que muitos dos seus próprios familiares (principalmente os mais velhos) têm alguma crença religiosa.
> 
> Dito isso, eu não sou religioso, mas, ao menos, respeito a memória e a opinião de outros. O que não quer dizer, em hipótese nenhuma, que apóio práticas realizadas em nome de alguma instituição no passado.

 

Gostei de ler.

----------

## MrJames

Eu quero-vos fazer uma pergunta. 

    Se Deus é esse ente superior a todos nós, acham que Ele precisa de nós para alguma coisa?  :Question: 

----------

## fernandotcl

O fato é que religião, ou melhor, a busca das origens do homem e de tudo que conhecemos, é um assunto que nós todos podemos opinar, mas nada de concreto existe. O que existe e nós podemos ter certeza é que a fé que nós temos no que acreditamos faz com que sejamos contemplados com as glórias que almejamos.

Mesmo os que dizem que não acreditam em nada têm fé em uma coisa. Esses acreditam que nada existe.

Nós ainda não conseguimos reunir informações suficientes para podermos obter respostas conclusivas, ou talvez as informações que reunimos estão além da nossa capacidade de compreensão.

A verdade é que, independente do que nós acreditemos, todos nós temos fé em algo, que faz nossa vida ter sentido. Então, não vale a pena discutir detalhes sobre a preferência dos outros, já que acreditar é a única coisa que podemos fazer no momento.

E acreditar não é convencer os outros da sua própria convicção, e sim disfrutar dos prazeres que uma vida resolvida proporciona, individualmente, indiferente da preferência de cada um.

----------

## Festrati

Só para lembrar...

não ta na hora de fechar esse tópico

na boa

----------

## jbrazio

 *MrJames wrote:*   

> Eu quero-vos fazer uma pergunta. 
> 
>     Se Deus é esse ente superior a todos nós, acham que Ele precisa de nós para alguma coisa? :?:

 

Se nós como Ser Humano não existíssemos, não haveria Deus. :-)

----------

## nafre

Claro!!!!

Deus foi algo criado pelos homens para explicar coisas inexplicáveis!

----------

## MrJames

Quem foi que inventou Deus?  :Question: 

Quem foram esses homens?  :Question: 

----------

## jbrazio

Já começam a entrar na negação.. penso que todos vos viram o Matrix Reloaded em que se diz: "Negação, a atitude mais previsivel do Ser Humano.".

----------

